# My Phal experiment



## Roy (May 4, 2008)

I thought I would show you my experiment with a Phalaenopsis. I copied the style and modified it from a friend of mine who grows Phalies. I pot the plant in a reasonable mix in a pot with a mesh type base then sit in a diposable plastic glass with 2 holes drilled 25mm up from the base, exactly the same as my semi-hydro for the Phrags. I then sit the pot in the glass. Wtaer stays in the base of the glass and this is the results so far.






Roots out of pot.


----------



## ohio-guy (May 4, 2008)

The youngest/newest leaf sure looks big....how long has it been in the new set up? Is the youngest leaf new since the change in culture?


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2008)

The new leaf is about 120mm ( 5" ) its the angle of the camera I think. The new leaf was always slow and didn't look like doing much till I put it in this situation. It just took off. The pot is 75mm (3") diameter.


----------

